# My Best Pic-citizen



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Here it is,hope you like it...

Question:sometimes in outside conditions i get bubbles of light in my pictures.what can that be???


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch, congratulations.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You don't do things by halves do you Iloper







.

By " bubbles of light " do you mean reflections







?

Must be that Portuguese sun







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> You don't do things by halves do you Iloper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dunno...show me a pic with those and i might tell you...









yea something like that...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Your wrist must be huge


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

because of the size of the pic?!









and no it's not...


----------

